# You Know Your getting Old When?????



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Today as I was finishing a job. I fired up the dust collector, plugged in the sander, and started finish sanding…..








Only problem: durning the one hour of sanding I never realized that I never plugged in the dust collector hose to the orbital sander….


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

well Bob as I like to say about gettin old .. it beats the alternative. Thanks for the chuckle … stuff like that cracks me up even when i do it (routinely).


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't feel bad, Bob. I had my ZC insert off the table saw to make some 45's and left it on. Couple days later I needed to rip some MDF… set the fence, flipped the DC on (heard it) then commenced to cutting rips. "Jeez I don't remember this much mess from before the ZC got installed". I finished all my rips, then realized that the gate was in for the TS and open for the Dust Right hose going to the miter saw and router table! DUH ;=)


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Chalk up another one for the: "Woodworker Follies". Thanks for sharing this Bob.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Similar thing happened to me the other day!

I took my grand-dad out to the workshop to give him something to do. I plugged in the sander and went to work only to discover an hour later that I never plugged his oxygen hose in! Imagine how embarrassed I was!

Fortunately I was working on a big box at the time…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I know I'm getting old WHEN I look at this thread for the answer! DOAH!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I knew I was old when walking became exercise!

Don't sweat the DC hose….if that's the worst thing that happens on any given day, its a great day!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Just try leaving the filter out of the shop vac and vac the fireplace. It's a new item to remind me of to this very day and it was 3 years ago. Can't tell you how long it took to clean up that little mess…


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Like I tell my sons… you know you're getting old when you check out grandmothers and they start looking good.

My 5 year old grand daughter asked me why I was so old. I told her it's because I'm lucky!

There's nothing wrong with getting old so long as you enjoy the view while climbing the big hill. As my dad used to say… "Going over the hill isn't bad. It's after you get over the top and your breaks don't work anymore… then you're in trouble."


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, Bob, *Welcome to the Club!*

Now, you know how it feels when you notice symptoms like that…

*You will now start writing yourself Notes… so you won't forget them… LOL*

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Bernie*- You've been "checking out your grandmothers and they've started looking good"? I don't think that means you're getting old, I think it means you're getting weird…


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

You know you're getting old when the board on the bottom of the pile loses its appeal.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

That sounds like the voice of youth, Stumpy. - lol

I just turned 66 (yesterday), and for the last few years I've noticed that some pretty attractive ladies are grandmothers. Even the hottest 20 and 30 year olds remind me of my daughters.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Sawkerf- You missed the joke! Maybe I need to work on my delivery…

I'm with ya' though, I'm in my thirties, but my wife is 95…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Well Stumpy, down here in south Texas (San Antonio) SOME of the local population become grandmothers at the ripe old age of 28 or 29. Just sayin'...

Yeah, I know…


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Mike -

Is that the part of Texas where family trees have very few branches? - lol


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Branches?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I seldom forget anything, it is just that those darn gremlins keep moving my tools from where I carefully
placed them. I only put those 5" swivel wheels on my shop stool because I like to race around my shop,
not because my legs get tired, but as Bernie says I am lucky. Stumpy, I hope your wife does not read 
this, or that she is like mine and puts up with the idiot she married. Actually your delivery is OK it is just the reception is probably getting fuzzy.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a good one. I am glad I am young LOL!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Mike, my oldest is 31, so theoretically I could be a great grandpa in Texas.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just did it today.
Bill

Fired up the router table without the vac turned on. DUH!!!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ummm , when you can't remember how to spell *you're* ?...the abbreviation for you are.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

@Dusty56:

Amen!

*You're* absolutely correct with *your* description of what *you're* saying! LOL

Any other use *DOES NOT MAKE SENSE!*


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Dusty, that key is missing on my key board….


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Bob… another thing you have forgotten?!

It's just next-to Left of the ENTER key… LOL


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Joe, that's the one missing…..no wait here it is''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''!!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LMAO : ) 
I just imagine my English / Spelling teachers rolling in their graves every time I see *your* used as *you're.*…..and then there's always* ur *!! : (


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

...when you drop something off your workbench, bend over to pick it up, and say to yourself, "Is there anything else I can do while I'm down here?"


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you considered making yourself a separator for the dust and chips…a lot easier to empty the barrel than to mess with the bag : ) 
I have one with a lid purchased from Woodcraft as well as one with a shop made lid. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/28491
They both work great !


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

You know you're getting old when check in on threads that start with that phrase. Ouch! -SST


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Chuck SAID: "...when you drop something off your workbench, bend over to pick it up, and say to yourself, Is there anything else I can do while I'm down here?"

OR you say, "...Now just how long is it going to take me to get back up?"

*;-)*


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

One of my favorite sayings is : "getting old is not for sissies"


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*"What is worse than getting Old?
... Getting OLD!"*


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I forgot the question..


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I hate when I get to HD and don't remember why I'm there. And I'm not too old, I still like to chase the girls I just don't remember why.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

@tomd:

*You keep forgetting to make your Lists! LOL*

... oh well, late again…


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

There are three signs of old age…...............................What was I just talking about?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've done comparable things many times. I'm glad to know it is not just me.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Joe, I make lots of lists. Either forget where I put them, or forget to look at them…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

... yep… That's another problem… LOL


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"What's worse than getting old?"*

Realizing that you have already arrived!

*8<(*


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike said* "OR you say, "…"Now just how long is it going to take me to get back up?"*

And, what can I grab hold of to get me up?


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

At least all of you can still get down there to pick up what you drop.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The newest shop tool - The Deluxe Gopher Pick Up and Reaching Tool Set


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*ChuckV:*

I have one of those!

*TIP:*

*Spread a drop of epoxy over the Nut & Screws that hold the rubber cups in place…*
If you don't, they will loosen and the parts will be shot into the air in all directions…
... and, if you're like me, *God will only know where they went!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there an elevator?


----------



## j4r0d (Oct 7, 2011)

...when you're starting to love woodworking


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

@lilredweldingrod

*There are three signs of old age……............................What was I just talking about?*
i think i can help you here
first was to never trust a fart
secondly, never pass a urinal without using it
and last but not least, never waste an erection

these are words of wisdom from my father in law

so in respect of these i made sure the toilet was pretty handy to my workshop when i built it. i guess i could call that either 'forward planning' or 'future proofing'


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you are getting old when you can´t remember what Lumber Jock is …......

Chuck the one with magnet and the one with a little mirror is quite handy tooo 
have used them for years when repairing car ….. now they are in the shop 
just need a bigger magnet now ….. :-(

Dennis


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't remember forgetting anything.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Great Don, then you won't want that tools back?


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Now wait a minute, Roger, my mind isn't completely shot!
Please return my Leigh D4-24 Dovetail jig with the dust collection attachment as soon as possible!

ddwwb


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Oops, I just can't remember where it is, are you sure you don't have it?


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Have what?

ddwwb


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Old? Didn't anyone tell you that 60 is now the new 40? Rock On Buddies


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow Rat,
Does that mean I can still get chicks?


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

So - - -

If 60 is the new 40, does that mean i'm only *58*?

ddwwb


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Roger SAID: "Wow Rat, Does that mean I can still get chicks?"

Roger, not only that but you can have roosters too!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hold on there Mike, I'm not that way inclined.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey Roger*, I'm *stil*l waiting to receive the *$10* you said you would give me the last time we talked….

*When *are you going to give it to me?

I got the impression that you would be sending it to me right away… and* it's been a good two weeks now…*

Thank you, Roger, I know you didn't *mean* to forget it… so, just consider this as a *friendly reminder… OK?*

cul… & *enjoy…*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Joe who, Do I know you or are you just a scammer?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Now, boys and girls, moms and dads, grandparents, monks, assorted crumpet and Al, I am leaving …….... Nah not that kind of leaving. My morning meds are signaling a good day so I am going to make my way to the shop for a few hours.
I'm working on a secret project, only known by it's skunkworks designation as X-241. Even I don't know what it is, but I'm told parts of some haughty culture.
This morning has been great fun and just what I needed for a lift, thank you all.

I'll be back later


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Oh Roger*... I sure thought it was you… ... let's see…

I think I got you mixed up with *Richgreer.*.. *both names start with an R …*

Yes, I think it was Rich now… *not you, Roger..*. I'm so sorry… *I hope I didn't strain your brain for no reason at all!*

... but I *sure thought you'd, at least, remember me! ... you must be getting OLD!*


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ChuckV Is that a dead varmit in the grasp of that tool?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey gfadvm, I really think that ChuckV is actually Billy Mays reincarnated! Check it out, ChuckV is in front of his washing machine to boot and wearing that purplish shirt…

Billy Mays below:








ChuckV below:


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't find my pencil. I'm not even sure why I was looking for it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Gary, it's on your ear… Remember? LOL


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Gary* ,,, LMAO….been there , done that !
You should use that as your signature here : )


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

HorizontalMike,

Oh no - I've been found out! I should have changed my shirt.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Chuck,
We still love ya, in a manly way of course. *;-)*


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Mike.

Now I need to go cut down a tree and build a workbench using only an ax.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

But Chuck, what happened to your pocket knife?

*;-)*


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm feeling a little lazy today, so I went for the ax instead. I guess it is all part of getting older.


----------

